# Skilled/Semi-Skilled Entry Plans



## DustyFoot (21 Mar 2006)

Hello

I am trying to find out which trades (if any) my college diploma might help me with. It is a computer security related diploma, from a college in Ontario. I'm interested in comm rsch, sig op, and some others but I can't find out anywhere what those trades consider to be skilled or semi skilled.

On the CF Recruiting site it also talks about bonuses for post-secondary and journeyman certifications. Does anyone know what they consider to be journeyman certifications for comm rsch or sig op? I have taken all four of the CCNA courses, but I have not written the CCNA certification exams, do you think it is worthwhile for me to do so before applying? Any other certs? Like A+, Network+, Security+, etc?

I know I should talk to a recruiter, but there is no recruiting centre near me.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Mar 2006)

Your diploma will not give you semi-skiled status for any trade in the CF.  The only thing it will give is a better understanding of some of the aspects of the Comm Rsch, Sig Op and Nav Comm trades and that is it.  There is a bonus for Sig Op but only if you are a ex-Reg F or reserve QL5A Sig Op.  If you had an Electronics Engineering Technician or Technologist Diploma then you could be considered semi-skilled for many of the electronics technician occupations.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Mar 2006)

...and I would like to know why you had to create a new account just to ask a question?


----------



## DustyFoot (22 Mar 2006)

Hmmmm, Thanks. On the CF recruiting website it lists a bunch of related civilian occupations under comm rsch, sig op, and nav comm, which are the same jobs that my school tells me I will be qualified for when I graduate.....

I've also heard that "comm rsch has their own requirements that they look for in recruits"......from a recruiter who came to my school at a job fair.

Does that mean that I would have an interview with someone in that area? Or would I get a generic interview and have the results passed on to someone in comm rsch who looks at it?


----------



## DustyFoot (22 Mar 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> There is a bonus for Sig Op but only if you are a ex-Reg F or reserve QL5A Sig Op.



[quote author=CF Recruiting Site]
Army - NCMs
The CF has introduced a series of recruitment allowances for eligible NCM applicants entering the Regular Force.

Designed to attract skilled personnel to understrength occupations, the allowances are divided into three categories: post-secondary diploma or certificate NCMs ($10,000 signing bonus), civilian trade-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus) and MOC-qualified NCMs ($20,000 signing bonus).

The allowances apply to new enrollees, re-enrollees and Reserve Force members who receive a component transfer into one of the Army target occupations:
[/quote]

It says there that the bonus applies to new enrollees, as well as re-enrollees/reserve transfers so I thought I would be qualified for it if I went for Sig Op. So now I'm kind of confused...


----------



## kincanucks (22 Mar 2006)

DustyFoot said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, Thanks. On the CF recruiting website it lists a bunch of related civilian occupations under comm rsch, sig op, and nav comm, which are the same jobs that my school tells me I will be qualified for when I graduate.....
> 
> I've also heard that "comm rsch has their own requirements that they look for in recruits"......from a recruiter who came to my school at a job fair.
> 
> Does that mean that I would have an interview with someone in that area? Or would I get a generic interview and have the results passed on to someone in comm rsch who looks at it?



Again:

_The only thing it will give is a better understanding of some of the aspects of the Comm Rsch, Sig Op and Nav Comm trades and that is it._

You are interviewed in accordance with the standard interview protocol and you heard wrong as all occupations give recruiting the requirements that they looking for people in their respective trades and we in recruiting apply those requirements when we are processing and selecting applicants.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Mar 2006)

DustyFoot said:
			
		

> It says there that the bonus applies to new enrollees, as well as re-enrollees/reserve transfers so I thought I would be qualified for it if I went for Sig Op. So now I'm kind of confused...



Yes the allowances apply to new enrolees, re-enrolees and reserve transfers but _To be eligible, you must possess the equivalent of the advanced military occupation training currently required in the occupation you wish to enter._  For Sig Op those requirements are a QL5A qualification, which can only be obtained by ex-Reg F or Reserve Sig Ops.  A couple of years the Sig Op did offer allowances for Computer Diplomas but they stopped after realizing that just because a person has a Computer Diploma does not mean they make good Sig Ops.


----------



## Andersen (23 Feb 2012)

Hello,

I am currently filling out my CF application and I have ran across a problem. Under where I have chosen my preferred job options and selected NCM its has an area that says "Entry Plan". Now I have contacted my local CFRC and I have not head back, so I was wondering if anyone knows what I am suppose to enter there.



Andersen


----------



## opp550 (23 Feb 2012)

If you are joining the military as an ncm and have no prior military experience, I believe your entry plan is "unskilled"


----------



## Andersen (23 Feb 2012)

Okay, thanks for the help.


----------



## Bart905 (23 Feb 2012)

Yes it is Unskilled I asked this Question earlier


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Added for reference,

Online Application "Entry Plan"
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123213/post-1438859/topicseen.html#new

See also,

Entry Plan
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+entry+plan&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ESpWV5byMoqN8Qfogr8Y&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22entry+plan%22


----------

